# Do You Replace damaged Food or items ?



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

Got a delivery for McDonalds which included a large Drink ... drink was in the McDonalds plastic drink holder bag . Since the drop off was close I carried it on my handle bars which was fine.... until I hit a small hole in the rode that made me flip over my bike (literally around the corner from the dropoff ) ... drink crashed to the ground. I get to the customer and tell him what happened and offered to get him another soda ... so I close out the delivery ... go back the few blocks to mcdonalds, thank God the line was short, Get him another soda and come back and deliver it on my own time , out my own pocket .... only cost me $1.09 and another 6 minutes of time... but i felt it was only right and would want the delivery guy to do the same for me .. he was Cool about it.... I'm not doing anymore mcd's deliverys lol ... what would you have done in the situation? ..


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

delivering drinks on a bike?

you cray cray?


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> delivering drinks on a bike?
> 
> you cray cray?


Never Had a issue before ... I'm just Glad it was only $1 to replace it and not something expensive ...but now no more McDonalds or places with fountain drinks ...


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

MCD's on a bike.. OMG bless your heart.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I would probably buy car...

Hmmm. I wonder if I "drop" the nachos on the ground by "accident". will they make another order. who pays??? while I'm waiting, eating nachos ....


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> I would probably buy car...
> 
> Hmmm. I wonder if I "drop" the nachos on the ground by "accident". will they make another order. who pays??? while I'm waiting, eating nachos ....


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I actually had a UE order last week completely dump. 3 sushi bowls. I apologized and gave it to the customer, suggested she contact customer service and I immediately got another request. Got paid, Uber didn't say anything. Felt bad but for $3.08 I moved on.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

$3.08 and no tip.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> $3.08 and no tip.


life changing money!  changing in the south direction. no wonder some bad customers bully and despise drivers. No tip, low rating, false report, keep drivers long waiting..... how wonderful it is! you drive more a day, you keep at least one jerk happy. We need these idiots to drive and we do have abundant and unlimited supply of these idiots.

Stop driving to gain back your self-respect and self-esteem.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Mistakes happen but NO DOUGH outta my pocket!


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I never say anything, if I dropped something. If it's obvious, just blame it on the restaurant packaging. Lol


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> I hit a small hole in the rode that made me flip over my bike


No.
The hole did not "make" you flip your bike.
The bike may have flipped as a result but the hole was there long before you got near it.
The hole does not have conscience, it is not capable of independent thought.
It did not "decide" to make you hit it, therefore it also can not "make" you do things (such as flipping over your bike).
None of that actually happened, except the fact there was a hole there, that part is true but the hole didn't do anything other than exist.

What did happen is you hit the pothole, and you flipped over the bike.
The hole was there long before, and it will be there long after.
The fault for hitting that hole is yours, as is the responsibility for what comes of it.
It is probably a good thing you replaced the drink.

Also it is spelled road.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I one time hit some guys pizza on the door frame on the way out nearly dropping it on the floor. I managed to catch it, but I didn’t know how sloshed around it got in the box... when I got there I told the guy to check it because if it was messed up, I’d call support to have them fix it. I wasn’t gonna Pat for it though. (The pizza was fine though. Yay!)


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

I could see an order being accidentally damaged, a couple times a month with no consequences. Hopefully the fact that it's always a $50 BBQ or Thai food order and the last order of the day will be considered an unfortunate coincidence.



Uberyouber said:


> I would probably buy car...
> 
> Hmmm. I wonder if I "drop" the nachos on the ground by "accident". will they make another order. who pays??? while I'm waiting, eating nachos ....


LOL yeah just don't walk in with nacho cheese on your face.


----------

